# Marinated Grill Pork Tenderloin



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2007)

This is from the "Weber Recipe of the Week"! I grilled these bad boys up for dinner tonight while my wife made some mashed potatoes and acorn squash. 

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8321


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 27, 2007)

lookin' goooood!

I love acorn squash like that.... butter and brown sugar? MMMMMMM


----------



## Finney (Feb 27, 2007)

I was planning om making these soon after I got the recipe.

I guess you like em?!?!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2007)

Chris, the marinated pork was great but the sauce just pushed it over the edge!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks good man.


----------



## john a (Feb 28, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Chris, the marinated pork was great but the sauce just pushed it over the edge!



Those tenderloins are hard to beat. What was the sauce Nick?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks great Nick...Yeah wut sauce?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2007)

Take a look here folks! Sauce is listed 1/2 way down in ingredients.
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8321


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking good Nick


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 28, 2007)

"makes 6 servings"
I think Not!!! At least around here....2 maybe!!
That looks fantastic Nick


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> "makes 6 servings"
> I think Not!!! At least around here....2 maybe!!
> That looks fantastic Nick



We got 4 servings out of 2 1/4 pounds of tenderloin.


----------

